

Why Ideas are Important - ziadbc
http://wanttt.com/posts/topic/why-ideas-are-important

======
iworkforthem
I sit on the side of Idea are Important, but Execution is King. Ideas come
from people who see things differently, people who want to solve a problem,
etc. But who anyone actually doing anything about it. Idea is just a thought,
come and go...

